# Newbie who just splashed out on a bean to cup machine



## Beardboy (May 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I came across the site when looking for reviews, tips etc for my new coffee machine.

I enjoy nice coffee, but have only ever gone as far as having a cafetiere at home and either buying beans and grinding them myself, or buying pre-ground coffee.

I just treated myself to a Delonghi ESAM04.350.S coffee machine with the milk carafe to make one touch cappuccinos and so far I'm very pleased with it, but still working out the different options etc to get it to my tastes. I've not let my better half use it yet - she needs a lesson first!

Anyway, that's me and my machine, so I'll start browsing the forum now I've signed up.

Mark


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi!

The biggest improvement you can make to your coffee is freshly roasted beans.

There is a long list of roasters in the beans subforum, or HasBean, Smokey Barn, Rave etc all sell freshly roasted coffee via their website. Give it a try, way better than supermarket beans or illy/lavazza


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum . Plus one on that advice above . With your set up fresh beans will make the biggest taste difference


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah welcome...get decent fresh roasted beans, that have a roast date not a use by date......I'd love to say more...but will restrain myself.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

hello and welcome to the forum Mark! You are definitely in for a treat all right with the Delonghi







As long as it produces coffee to your taste expectations then all will be well. As the gurus suggested, fresh beans - perhaps darker blends - would be best. Good luck!


----------



## Beardboy (May 6, 2014)

Thanks (I think!!) for the replies/welcome.

I'll look into getting fresh roasted beans, as we have a local market that often sell beans and we tend to get them there. Have a couple of packets of pre-ground in the cupboard we got last time, so will leave those for the caffetiere.

Any recommendations on where else to get beans - any businesses on here selling beans?

Thanks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I gave you 3 suppliers in my post welcoming you.

Some market traders do sell excellent beans, but a lot sell really really bad stuff so online is generally a safer bet.

Use fresh for your caffetiere too, chuck the preground away - it's stale rubbish.


----------

